# Golden with weakening hips



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use walks/hikes, swimming, agility ladders, low jumps, cavaletti setups and PT things like peanuts and pods. Massage and chiropractic appointments help too.

Good luck and enjoy your boy


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

What a great picture. Swimming would probably be the best exercise for him. You could give him some glucosamine also. This will help rebuild cartilage. It did wonders for my last golden. I wish she made it into her teens. Cherish every day with your senior golden.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Not sure what the availability in your area is, but laser therapy has been a God send for my boy who turns 14 this year. He's pretty arthritic in his spine, hips, elbow & knees. In addition to Rimadyl, Dasequin & Adequan injections, the laser therapy has him galloping in the yard again.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We have a product in Australia called Rosehip Vital Canine. It gets very good reviews for older dogs and is used by a lot of the rescue groups. I don't know if you can get it in other countries or not. It is also available for horses and human consumption. Maybe google it and see if you can get it.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

A vet who specializes in rehab can be like magic. She gave us specific exercises and I saw a huge difference in my 13yo's mobility and strength in -just two weeks-.


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. We've got him on Yumove (double dose) which seems to be doing wonders for him. Unfortunately I live on a small island in Scotland and our only vet mostly looks after sheep and cows (pretty much everyone here has some!) so no specialist care easily available. Definitely seeing more improvements...just so wonderful to see an olden golden with some of his fun and impishness back!  

Thanks
drea


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, your boy is absolutely beautiful. I have heard from several people that Youmove is absolutely incredible, I am so glad that you are seeing the benefit of it. You live in a beautiful part of Scotland, I lived in The Borders for a while!. Please keep us updated on your boy, what is his name?.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*



weedrea said:


> Hi there
> 
> My boy is 13.5...where do the years go?! In the last 6 months he's got quite slow and stiff so we've upped his anti-inflam supplements and the change has really helped. He's barking at cars, the postie, wanting to play...even play fight something he hasn't done for a year. All in all he's a much happier boy. However, given he's had 6 months of less activity we're now noticing his back end has got a little weak. Now he's feeling much better, he's getting walked more and I'm going to try and take him swimming lots again but has anyone any thoughts on what else we can do to improve his strength. It's not stopping him going up or down stairs but I don't want him to do himself an injury when he's running over uneven ground.
> 
> ...


Your Golden Boy is very beautiful! What is his name. Glad the meds are helping him, and I know how hard it is when they age. You live in a gorgeous area!!


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies....my dog is called Brodie and yes, we do live somewhere completely idyllic (though it doesn't always feel like that in 80mph winds and hail lol!).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brodie*



weedrea said:


> Thanks for all your replies....my dog is called Brodie and yes, we do live somewhere completely idyllic (though it doesn't always feel like that in 80mph winds and hail lol!).


Brodie is a beautiful name! Glad you know that's it's beautiful where you live!


----------

